# Has anyone on here have regrets after leveling?



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

After several years of no problems with my F350, I've decided that I would like to install a 2.5" leveling kit on the truck. It sure would make the truck look better but I started thinking what are the negative side effects that I'm not thinking about. Any one on here leveled their truck and then regretted it and why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have leveled or lifted every truck I have owned. I havnt had any regrets. The ride gets a bit stiffer but, If you are in need of shocks any time soon, I would go with Fox. They softened the ride out my DMax


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

No regrets on any of my leveled trucks...but I do recommend an alignment after the install!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

jetcycles said:


> No regrets on any of my leveled trucks...but I do recommend an alignment after the install!


This. I've slightly lifted all my diesels the last many years except my current one ton the last few years as I'm older and not into it anymore. I put a leveling kit only on it the first week I bought it and it has been just fine. Like stock to me and I still run factory wheels and tires of course. Spend the money on a true leveling kit and not just a block kit is what I have been/was told and did.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

No regrets at all.
i did the 3.5" SST kit. 
New Fox Shocks and it rides great.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Why would you add a bunch of expensive extra parts to a perfectly fine truck?.....


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I bought a 2008 ram 3500 that had one and took it out. I like a little rake and really just got tired of the truck looking like it wanted to hump somebody's leg. Sure did make changing the fuel filter on the Cummins easy though. The original coil spring pads were long gone so I had to buy some. Took six hours with floor jack and jack stands getting those 2" spacers out and then putting the spring and the pad and the shock back in. But I was one happy camper after that, just felt better I could see better and picked up about a mile and a half per gallon hand calculated.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

2013 F 350. Mileage will drop and will not be able to get camber perfect, but I would do it again .


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

BretE said:


> Why would you add a bunch of expensive extra parts to a perfectly fine boat?.....


FIFY ... :biggrin: ...
.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

My F350 had 3.5" difference from the front to the back...hated the look of it. I had the front picked up 2" so I still had 1.5" rake for when it is loaded and/or tongue weight of a trailer. Been very happy with it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nothing looks worse than a truck with the front end jacked up and then loaded.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

BretE said:


> Why would you add a bunch of expensive extra parts to a perfectly fine truck?.....


 This â†':rotfl:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

No regerts. Youll lose a couple mpgs.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

goodwood said:


> No regerts. Youll lose a couple mpgs.


So it cost more, performs less but looks cool.......gotcha.....


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

BretE said:


> So it cost more, performs less but looks cool.......gotcha.....


Haha yes.

Im running coilovers and adj lower arms and it actually handles a thousand times better. Just gotta finish the rear axle one of these days.


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

No ill effects from leveling when done properly. Definitely need alignment afterwards.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm looking at a Carli 2.5" in the starter or 2.0" in the commuter model....anyone familiar with Carli? Heard it is pretty the top lift out there. 
Commuter 2.0 http://www.carlisuspension.com/ford-super-duty/suspension/lvl-commuter20.html

Starter 2.5" http://www.carlisuspension.com/ford-super-duty/suspension/lvl-starter.html


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

There is no lift finer than a Carli followed closely by Icon.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Carli will ride softer than icon. Product quality is about the same which is best in the industry. Each company builds parts the other does not. Comes down to personal preference. I have icon and ouo and will run carli leafs.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*just saying*

with the prices you pay for a pickup these days i would never tell someone else how to "decorate" their ride. But having grown up in the 60s-70s, & having had my 1st trucks with stock wheels & tires on the front & the LARGEST mud grips on white spokes on the back I can not stand the look of a "Leveled" truck. it will always look to me like your are hauling a palette of concrete around.
but what do old guys know!?!?!?:biggrin:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Went 2" on front end yes I regret it harder for my momma to get in.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Have 2016 F250 with Diesel....4x4.....crew cab
only thing I don't like is the fuel mileage really dropped. I added 2.5" in the front and 1" in the rear and have 35's with front and rear ranch hand bumpers.

Really the problem is with the fuel tank being too small so its a Ford problem. I mean come on......why would you only put in a 26 gal. fuel tank on a diesel.......It needs to be at least 40 gal. The ranch is now too far for me to get to on one tank and it just irritates me really.

All in all I don't regret it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

BretE said:


> So it cost more, performs less but looks cool.......gotcha.....


and blinds on comeing traffic..


----------

